# Lt1000 Hydrostatic trans



## jkirby100 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a Craftsman LT1000 with the hydrostatic trans. It works well in both forward and reverse until I get on a steep hill. The trans goes completely out of gear and then re-engages with a bang. It feels like a key or gear breaks loose and then catches again.
Looking for suggestions
Jeff


----------

